# Pro mow 8 blade push reel



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

https://www.promow.com/product/gp110/

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this mower. I'd like more blades than my 7 and a wider cut. Is this a good mower and is it worth the money?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I had one and gave it away.
Edit...that was a pretty short answer and I apologize. I had the 8 blade 5 gang mower from Pro Mow. I literally spent a year & a half trying to make it work with no success. Two of the reels had bad welds and had to be exchanged. Two more reels had the welds break loose causing one side of the blade to hit the cutter bar. Right out of the box three of the reel wheels would not even turn. The reels that did occasionally work left a lot of stragglers resulting in multiple passes to get them cut. I spent more time trying to adjust the reels than mowing with them. After exercising a tremendous amount of patience trying to make my $3000 investment work I cut bait and went back to a rotary.
Here's some pics of my experience.









It looks like you're looking for a single push reel. If it's the same reel they use on the gang mower & it probably is, I would think twice before purchasing.
Good Luck!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I have heard stories about the reels and wheels binding and unable to rotate out of the box. I emailed the company asking about different size wheels and maybe a Military/LE discount. I have not hear back. That email was weeks ago and directly through their website. That should give you some insight into customer service too.

SunJoe electric reels will be back in stock soon. I spoke to a rep last week.

Or buy a fiskars and try to manipulate the sprockets and drive chain to spin faster and give a better FOC.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I bought a used mascot online for $100



Never used a push reel before so didn't know what to expect. But it is a dream to use. Even my wife likes using it. If it ever breaks, I'd have no problem shelling out the $400 for a new one, it is worth it. I mow between .75" and 1" and very rarely ever get wash boarding. It's also heavy, 40+lbs, so you don't have the "float" issue as with cheap reels either.

Edit: I just realized that I have the 10" wheel option instead of the standard 9" wheels. That means I'm actually cutting at 1.25" and 1.5".


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you for the replies. Maybe I'll hunt for a used one to see how it works without paying full price.

Anyone know of another company besides Hudson that makes a high end push reel? My top budget is around $500. My Bermuda is too thick and this yr I dropped from 1.25 to .75 and I get the ribbed look throughout the whole lawn. Never an issue with the higher cut.

Thanks again.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

sam36 said:


> I bought a used mascot online for $100
> 
> 
> 
> Never used a push reel before so didn't know what to expect. But it is a dream to use. Even my wife likes using it. If it ever breaks, I'd have no problem shelling out the $400 for a new one, it is worth it. I mow between .75" and 1" and very rarely ever get wash boarding. It's also heavy, 40+lbs, so you don't have the "float" issue as with cheap reels either.


Interesting. How many blades and how wide is that? The brand is Mascot?


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

SWB said:


> I had one and gave it away.
> Edit...that was a pretty short answer and I apologize. I had the 8 blade 5 gang mower from Pro Mow. I literally spent a year & a half trying to make it work with no success. Two of the reels had bad welds and had to be exchanged. Two more reels had the welds break loose causing one side of the blade to hit the cutter bar. Right out of the box three of the reel wheels would not even turn. The reels that did occasionally work left a lot of stragglers resulting in multiple passes to get them cut. I spent more time trying to adjust the reels than mowing with them. After exercising a tremendous amount of patience trying to make my $3000 investment work I cut bait and went back to a rotary.
> Here's some pics of my experience.
> 
> That's terrible. I'm sorry. I'd be pissed.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

DurtEsanch said:


> sam36 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a used mascot online for $100
> ...


I think it is 6 blades and 18". The parts are made in China, but a team of Amish people do the assembly and final sharpening along with quality control.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

sam36 said:


> DurtEsanch said:
> 
> 
> > sam36 said:
> ...


So I think that is the issue. I have heard great things about Mascot and terrible things about Promow. Its the companies themselves even though the design is virtually the same. I have never heard about Amish inspecting, checking, or assembling Promow.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Mascot / Promow variant

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoReel-18-in-Manual-Walk-Behind-Push-Reel-Mower-ER-18/206438446?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000080836949-58700006820157691-92700061605351145&gclid=CjwKCAjwqcKFBhAhEiwAfEr7zdLZbxUNplUG9nmlb9Ef-qyL81XzTeeonCvHl-5uUC-GxzuPLvW4XRoCkdUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Mascot / Promow variant
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoReel-18-in-Manual-Walk-Behind-Push-Reel-Mower-ER-18/206438446?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000080836949-58700006820157691-92700061605351145&gclid=CjwKCAjwqcKFBhAhEiwAfEr7zdLZbxUNplUG9nmlb9Ef-qyL81XzTeeonCvHl-5uUC-GxzuPLvW4XRoCkdUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes but note that most push reels are all copied after the old "Silent Scotts" from the 1960's so they will all look the same. It is the quality control at the factory that determines whether you get a reel mower that actually works or not.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Just put a handle on one of those reels.

Could even make a 3 gang push reel setup with a custom handle to suit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCUnIVX-ieM


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

@SWB hate to hear you had a bad experience with the gang reel! I have a 3 gang one (8 blade) that I pull behind my golf cart. I did have some initial problems with it (bolt was stripped on the height of cut adjustment), but once I used it and hit it with oil regularly, it became a well oiled machine. I think since I was using my golf cart I was able to go a bit faster and make the blades spin better. I did get some marcelling in thick spots, but not too bad over all ( see below pic from last year). blades are pretty dull after last season with it so I haven't even used it yet this year. been using a JD 260c, and may sell the gang reel and go with something different.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I can't speak to Promow's QC, but I had to order a couple parts for an old Mascot mower from them and the guy there was great. Talked to me about their old relationship with agri-fab, then overnighted me a couple extra parts when FedEx messed up the first order.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

@BentleyCooper I'm happy you had a positive experience with your mower. Mine was a $3k disaster. 
Maybe I should have bought a golf cart with mine so I would have at least had that to play with after my disappointment with the mower ....lol


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

BentleyCooper said:


> I have a 3 gang one (8 blade)


What height of cut do you mow at?


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

@Sonoran Desert Lawn as low as that one goes.. which is 5/8"
haven't used it yet this season though. need to figure out how to sharpen these dang reels


----------

